# Mass. Engineerign License



## cdhanners (Nov 27, 2006)

I have a client looking for an engineer licensed in Mass. I have my license in NC and soon to be VA. I practice structural engineering. I passed the Structural/ Civil exam. In Mass. do you have to pass the Str. I exam to practice structural? Does Mass have a temporary Lisence? How long does it take to get registered?


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Nov 27, 2006)

> I have a client looking for an engineer licensed in Mass.  I have my license in NC and soon to be VA.  I practice structural engineering.  I passed the Structural/ Civil exam.  In Mass. do you have to pass the Str. I exam to practice structural?  Does Mass have a temporary Lisence?  How long does it take to get registered?


http://www.mass.gov/dpl/boards/en/


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 29, 2006)

Good luck man.

Our company does some work in Mass., and from what I hear, it's a real pain to get licensed there by reciprocity. A guy from one of other office has been hanging for 6 months on them. :suicide:


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 6, 2006)

I can't answer the specifics on your question. I took the STR1 exam in MA and my license says Registered PE - No. XXXXXX-Structural

I suspect that if you have passed the Civil exam a reciprocity license from MA would say No. XXXXXXX - Civil. I don't know how that would limit you from a working standpoint. Let us know what the board says.

I suspect that any hold in processing a reciprocity application would be the verification of all the submitted materials. If your in a hurry it may be faster to register with the NCEES and provide a record number.

cdhanners: if you figure you'll have to apply to other states as well, I'd strongly recommend the NCEES record. Seems to be the easiest way to go for multiple applications.

Good luck


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 6, 2006)

^ Mass requires an NCEES record.


----------

